# LED Lenser H7.2 Problem Driving me insane!



## hybridfiat (Aug 7, 2014)

My H7.2 is giving me grief big time. It works, but at every setting after 20 seconds the light flashes 3 or 4 times, it does this EVERY 20 sec. It has done this since I got it and I can find nothing in the instructions about it being a battery warning. I work night shift in an industrial plant on the fire systems and emergency services and it is essential to my work; 2 hands are needed for most jobs. It is driving me nuts!
Can anyone help?


----------



## mcnair55 (Aug 7, 2014)

Send it back to who you bought it from and get a replacement under the warranty.If you are UK based the seller has made the contract with you and they must put it right by way of refund/replacement if less than one month old,after one month it changes to replacement/repair/refund.


----------



## hybridfiat (Aug 7, 2014)

Wow so quick. Thanks. Ill do just as you said in a couple of days if no other solution is found. No Im not UK based. Far from it, I'm in the middle of the Australian outback on a large Nickel plant in charge of Emergency Services and Rescue.


----------



## ven (Aug 8, 2014)

Lumens: 250 (boost) 200 (high) 20 (Low)
Beam range: 160m (boost) 140m (High) 50m (Low)
Battery burn time: 7h (Boost) 12h (high) 60h (Low)
IPX rating: IPX4
battery type: AAA x4 (supplied)
3 light programs to choose from
5 light options (Boost/High Power/Low Power/DimSignal)
***********Low Battery Warning system: Light will blink 3 times every 15 seconds to indicate low battery************
Transport Lock
Multi-function wheel switch: Controls the dim function light intensity of low power high power and boost functions can be adjusted (as low as 5 lumens) by turning the wheel which Controls the flashing rate of signal function (from blink to strobe)
Advanced focus system: Seamless transition from broad floodlight to sharply focused long-distance beam
90 degree swivelling head for directional light
Redesigned flexible cabling: Areas exposed to strain are now a lot tougher and more flexible
batteries supplied
Weight (g): 164 g
From a little search it does show low voltage ,have you tried different cells in the headlight?


----------



## hybridfiat (Aug 8, 2014)

ven said:


> Lumens: 250 (boost) 200 (high) 20 (Low)
> Beam range: 160m (boost) 140m (High) 50m (Low)
> Battery burn time: 7h (Boost) 12h (high) 60h (Low)
> IPX rating: IPX4
> ...



Thanks Ill try that


----------

